# venison back strap



## dieseladdiction (Nov 26, 2015)

Test smoke of venison back strap,(or sweet meat, or loin). Went with light seasoning and just a little hickory smoke.  Ran at 225 for about 2 hours.  Pulled at 143 +/- was using probe on my cookshack.  I gotta say I like it and will go adjust seasoning next time.  













20151126_193634.jpg



__ dieseladdiction
__ Nov 26, 2015


----------



## dieseladdiction (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry, never posted pics before and had a little trouble. (Double pics) can't figure out how to delete


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2015)

I deleted them.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 26, 2015)

Love me some backstrap!


----------



## wnc goater (Nov 29, 2015)

I did a 1/3 backstrap last night. Since you mentioned seasoning next time, FWIW here's what I did. 
I cut two parallel slits in top, about 1/2" deep. Coat in the whole roast in olive oil and red wine vinegar. Coat with yellow mustard. Rub with kosher salt, black pepper, lemon pepper, minced garlic. Let it marinate in that. Put in smoker in an open foil pan making sure it is well coated and those slits are full of the seasoning. Smoke to desired doneness, let rest for 5 minutes or so, slice and pour the pan contents on top.
Turned out great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great looking back-strap!


----------



## beefy bill (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks awesome. I soak in milk for 6 to 8 hrs then rub with Tatonka Dust and take them to 145.....awesome!


----------



## jaynik (Nov 29, 2015)

That looks and sounds great.  My all time favorite way is to use this marinade:
5 oz soy sauce

1/4 cup brown sugar

1T lemon juice

1/4 cup bourbon

1 tsp worcestershire

1 1/2 cup water

I'm not a bourbon guy so much, but the bourbon and venison are so happy together.


----------



## 48willys (Dec 2, 2015)

How long did you marinade the straps?


----------



## dieseladdiction (Dec 2, 2015)

I used salt,pepper,little bit garlic powder and ground clove.  I like clove with my venison steak.  
Beef bill, I am waiting to place an order and try some Tatanka dust


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 5, 2015)

DA, That strap looks delicious !


----------

